# TowerHobbies SALE



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

Did you guys see the Black friday sale at towerhobbies.

$129 team checkpoint chargers
$169 futaba 3pm fasst system?

plus spend over 199 and get $25 OFF.... I bought them just because...lol


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

With the Checkpoint charger you also get a $15 gift certificate and a free temp sensor. No brainer if you want or need a high end charger.


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

omnis85 said:


> Did you guys see the Black friday sale at towerhobbies.
> 
> 
> plus spend over 199 and get $25 OFF.... I bought them just because...lol



What about the special codes that will get you $60.00 off a $299.90 or more purchase.

Also Evader St RTR $119.00 and the evader EXT $99.00 , Grab a couple scratch and dent chargers and you will have a great combo price.


----------

